# Möchte von klein auf groß aufsteigen - brauche ein paar Tipps



## FoxMulder (14 April 2013)

Hallo Leute,  (irgendwie funktioniert die Enterfunktion hier nicht richtig) ich bin neu hier und würde mich über ein paar Tipps zu meinem Umstieg freuen. (Verdammt wie beginne ich eine neue Zeile? Egal.) Wir sind ein sehr kleines Unternehmen, das nur aus meinem Chef und mir und noch zwei Teilzeitmechanikern besteht. Die Aufgabenteilung ist zwar sehr schwammig was mich und den Chef angeht aber trotzdem lässt sich sagen das ich eher den technischen Teil übernehme und er den Kaufmännischen. Wir bauen kleinere Anlagen und sind bisher mit den Kleinsteuerungen der "Logo" Gattung ausgekommen. Inzwischen haben wir immer mehr Anfragen nach komplexeren Lösungen und für mich ist der Zeitpunkt für einem Umstieg hin zu einer "echten" SPS schon längs überfällig. Ich habe eigentlich ein CoDeSys System favorisiert aber nach einem 60 Stunden Recherche-Marathon neige ich inzwischen immer mehr zu den Simatic Steuerungen. Mir ist zwar klar das im Moment das völlige TIA Debakel im Siemens Lager herrscht, aber meiner Meinung nach kann es sich nur noch um 1 bis 2 Jahre handeln bis das Portal fertig ist (so schnell wie die Updates in den letzten Monaten kamen). Und da wir im Moment sowieso nur die Standard Sachen benötigen denke ich werde ich damit klarkommen. Mein großes Problem ist das ich nur ein mal entscheiden darf - denn mein Chef hält von der ganzen Sache sowieso nicht viel, er möchte am liebsten bei der Klein-Steuerung bleiben (er muss es ja nicht programmieren). Letztendlich konnte ich ihn so halbwegs davon überzeugen umzusteigen. Die erste frage ist S7 oder CoDeSys und wenn CodeSys welche am besten, Beckhoff? (Die Scheinen da auch mit der Umstellung auf TC 3 einige Ungereimtheiten zu haben, obwohl mir als ehemaligen Hochsprachen Entwickler die Idee, mit der Integration von TC in VS 2010 C++ gefällt). Was meint ihr dazu?  Ich würde ja meinen Text ordentlich Formatieren aber irgendwie krieg ich das mit dem Zeilenumbruch nicht hin - ich bin ja neu hier und vielleicht soll das ja ein Insider Geck sein.  Auf jeden Fall danke in Voraus und Gruß aus dem Norden.


----------



## mariob (14 April 2013)

Hallo,
ja zu dem Thema kann man viel schreiben, was mir so als erstes einfällt, Maschinensteuerungen? Die Wago/Beckhoff ist mehr so die Haustechniksteuerung, Siemens eher Maschinensteuerung, Vipa ist da sicherlich auch eine Option. Letztere nehme ich wegen der hohen Geschwindigkeiten und dem Speedbus. Können tun eigentlich alle für die meisten Zwecke.
Tja, und dann: Was will der Kunde? Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor. Ein bißchen mehr Input von Seiten der Anforderungen wäre schon gut.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## FoxMulder (14 April 2013)

Wir hatten noch nie eine Anforderung vom Kunden was die Steuerungen angeht. Aber das die Vipa schneller ist als die S7 wusste ich noch nicht. Was wir für unser nächstes Projekt brauchen ist eine Visualisierung auf einem PC der im Controller Raum steht... Da wollte ich die S1200 nehmen und für Windows eine C++ oder C# Anwendung schreiben. Ich habe gelesen man kann libnodave benutzen kann. Gibt es da auch etwas offizielles und was kostet es (Nicht das von Deltalogik der treiber scheint da 3000€ zu kosten ). Oder ist es möglich über einen OPC Server Daten zu übertragen und dann zu Visualisieren- dafür brauche ich glaube ich auch eine extra Software von Siemens (Simatic Net glaube ich). Oder kann ich den Webserver der S1200 nutzen um Daten anzuzeigen? Es geht konkret darum die Analogen Signale von Wiegestäben zu lesen und das Gewicht Anzuzeigen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja zu dem Thema kann man viel schreiben, was mir so als erstes einfällt, Maschinensteuerungen? Die Wago/Beckhoff ist mehr so die Haustechniksteuerung, Siemens eher Maschinensteuerung, Vipa ist da sicherlich auch eine Option. Letztere nehme ich wegen der hohen Geschwindigkeiten und dem Speedbus. Können tun eigentlich alle für die meisten Zwecke.
> Tja, und dann: Was will der Kunde? Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor. Ein bißchen mehr Input von Seiten der Anforderungen wäre schon gut.
> 
> ...



hallo Mario,
dafür das du schon einige Jährchen dabei bist möchte ich dir widersprechen, Beckhoff ist
alles andere, als nur für Haustechnik geeignet. Eher im Gegenteil, so wie die sich aufgestellt 
haben sind die noch besser für den Maschinenbau zu gebrauchen wie Siemens. 

Wenn ich heute den *Luxus *hätte wie FoxMulder und vor der Wahl stünde würde ich ganz klar
Beckhoff wählen. Das Elend mit Siemens würde ich mir nie wieder antun.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2013)

FoxMulder schrieb:


> Wir hatten noch nie eine Anforderung vom Kunden was die Steuerungen angeht. Aber das die Vipa schneller ist als die S7 wusste ich noch nicht. Was wir für unser nächstes Projekt brauchen ist eine Visualisierung auf einem PC der im Controller Raum steht... Da wollte ich die S1200 nehmen und für Windows eine C++ oder C# Anwendung schreiben. Ich habe gelesen man kann libnodave benutzen kann. Gibt es da auch etwas offizielles und was kostet es (Nicht das von Deltalogik der treiber scheint da 3000€ zu kosten ). Oder ist es möglich über einen OPC Server Daten zu übertragen und dann zu Visualisieren- dafür brauche ich glaube ich auch eine extra Software von Siemens (Simatic Net glaube ich). Oder kann ich den Webserver der S1200 nutzen um Daten anzuzeigen? Es geht konkret darum die Analogen Signale von Wiegestäben zu lesen und das Gewicht Anzuzeigen.



Wenn ich deine Anforderung sehe und Hochsprachen Zugriffe auf die Steuerung machen möchtest, bist du bei Beckhoff besser aufgehoben. Zusätzlich hast du den Vorteil das du deine Anwendung auf den selben 
System laufen lassen kannst. 

Dieses schnellere was du von VIPA bekommen kannst, ist bei Beckhoff allemal gegeben. Ich denke mal selbst
Siemens ist da mit der 1500er nicht so weit weg.


----------



## FoxMulder (14 April 2013)

In der Firma wo ich vorher war, ein großer Maschinenbauer, hatten wir Beckhoff im Einsatz, ich selber habe damals aber nie damit gearbeitet, war im Bereich Bildverarbeitung tätig und hatte mit der SPS nur zutun wenn ich meine Kamera in die Maschine eingebunden habe. Ich muss sagen das mir Beckhoff schon damals sehr gefallen hat, deswegen habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben das ich zuerst CoDeSys favorisiert hatte. Aber als ich die Preise so auf ebay  verglichen hatte kam mir die S7 Lösung von Preis/Leistung doch sympathischer  vor. Vor allem die S1200 gefällt mir ganz gut. Wie teuer ist eigentlich TwinCaT, Step 7 V11 kostet ca.2000€


----------



## RobiHerb (14 April 2013)

*CoDeSys*



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn ich heute den *Luxus *hätte wie FoxMulder und vor der Wahl stünde würde ich ganz klar
> Beckhoff wählen. Das Elend mit Siemens würde ich mir nie wieder antun.



Kann ich voll zustimmen. Für mich gelten folgende Gesichtspunkte:

Wenn der Kunde Siemens vorschreibt, habe ich Pech gehabt, und würde TIA versuchen durchzusetzen, Entwicklung in ST.

Wenn es nicht zu teuer und gross werden soll, bevorzuge ich ein System basierend auf CodeSys 2.3 (TwinCAT 2), schlank, flott und übersichtlich, Entwicklung in ST.

Wenn der Kunde "Grosses" plant und auch Geld auf den Tisch legen kann, könnte ich CoDeSys 3.x akzeptieren. Lieber 3.4 als 3.5, da etwas schneller. Entwicklung in ST und ggf. in C++ (TwinCAT 3).

Bis auf CoDeSys 2.x Derivate sind die beiden anderen Systeme in .NET programmiert, erfordern kräftige Rechenpower auf dem PC System oder alternativ viel Geduld beim Betrachten der "Eieruhr".


----------



## FoxMulder (14 April 2013)

@rostiger Nagel: wie kann ich denn bei beckhoff über die Hochsprachen auf die Daten der SPS zugreifen... da habe ich noch nichts finden können. Das es mit TC3 über das TC c++ modul gehen wird kann ich mir denken aber im Moment scheint TC3 nur für die großen SPSen fertig zu sein- und im Moment sind die für uns total Oversized.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2013)

Dann Nutz doch TC2, Zugriffe erfolgen da über ADS.


----------



## FoxMulder (14 April 2013)

OK, danke für den Hinweis, irgendwie dachte ich die ganze zeit das ADS eine TC3 Technologie ist, die Seite von Beckhoff ist so unübersichtlich:-(- naja die von Siemens ist nicht viel besser- vor allem für Leute die sich das erste mal damit intensiv befassen müssen ist das zu mühsam. Wie teuer ist denn jetzt TwinCat und muss ich die ADS lib noch extra bezahlen? Und muss ich für jedes TwinCat System auch noch die Runtime kaufen?  (habe grade gesehen das ADS frei ist) kann mir bitte einer sagen wie ich einen Zeilenumbruch hier im Forumtext herbeiführe?


----------



## Fanta-Er (14 April 2013)

bei step7 gegen codesys gibt hier im forum mehr als genug debatten. suchfunktion...

wobei sich immerwieder drei themen/punkte herauskristallisieren:

1) fast alle sind billiger als Siemens (incl. zwingende Softwareupdates).
2) was schreibt mir der kunde vor bzw. an wenn will ich in zukunft liefern.
3) welches system liegt mir persönlich am besten.
lösen können beide system die aufgaben. der eine eben so, der ander eben anders .

zum reinschnuppern:
TIA V12 trail (21Tage): 
Siemens Industry Online Support - Automation Service, Automation Support, Simatic Service, Simatic Support, Technical Support, Technical Consulting
eine codesys Version (in dem fall von eaton/möller):
Eaton Automation - Downloads
von codesys selbst:
Download


----------



## IBFS (14 April 2013)

Wenn ich Beckhoff höre klingt das fast so wie Apple ... und man könnte meinen, das die Fans jeweils einer Sekte angehören. 

Ich habe leider keine guten Erfahrungen speziell mit Stepperklemmen oder dem 
DanaherMotion/KollMorgen-AntriebskontrollerDerivat gemacht. Denn diesen beherrschte
damals nicht mal der hinzugezogene Speziallist von Beckhoff. Ich will das nicht weiter
ausführen, aber hat mir sehr viel nicht bezahlte Zeit gekostet.

@rN
Ich habe ja Verständnis und ich kenne ja auch deine Maschinen. aber es ist etwas eindimensional nur von Serienmaschinen mit 
normalerweise nur einer einzigen Bedienungsstelle auszugehen.  

Was spricht gegen Beckhoff oder Codesys / Indralogic (BOSCH Opcon)?

- Maschinen mit mehreren Steuerungen UND/ODER mehreren Bediendisplay sind nicht vernünftig integriert programmierbar
- Es können niemals mehrere Programmierer gleichzeitig auf der Anlage programmieren (geht bei STEP7 Classic - TIA noch nicht wieder  :-( )
- Das Thema NVRAM und Datensicherheit (außer wie auch den bekannten S7-FW-Ständen) ist bei Beckhoff nicht sehr gut gelöst.

Ich gebe zu, ich programmiere hin und wieder gerne mit BOSCH Opcon, speziell weil dort die MES-Anbindung perfekt gelöst ist. 
Dafür müssen aber alle Teilanlagen in einzelne Stationen mit jeweils einer Steuerung und eigenem Display zerhackt werden. 
Querverkehr geht sinnvoll nur mittels DP/DP-Koppler möglich weil Codesys / Indralogic kein echtes Netzprojektierungstool bietet
und Profinet bei BOSCH Opcon ein Randdasein fristet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> @rN
> Ich habe ja Verständnis und ich kenne ja auch deine Maschinen. aber es ist etwas eindimensional nur von Serienmaschinen mit
> normalerweise nur einer einzigen Bedienungsstelle auszugehen.



da hast du mal gerade eine Maschine von uns gesehen und erlaubst dir ein Urteil
darüber was bei uns so durch das Werkstor geht.

Da du ja weißt das ich in der Holzbearbeitung tätig bin, kann ich dir sagen der Herr Beckhoff
hatte dort seine Anfänge. Unsere Branche Automatisiert mit Beckhoff Kleine Maschinen, Maschinen-
Straßen und ganze Werke, mit mehr als einer Bedienstation 

Da hast du mal mit Beckhoff gespielt bist ein wenig auf die Schnauze gefallen. Wenn ich hier aufschreibe
wie oft wir mit Siemens und deren Service auf die Schnauze gefallen sind, läuft der Firmenserver vom 
Forum heiß. 

Mein Tip an alle die wählen können wie der Themenstarter, Siemens ist für Bastler und Beckhoff für Profis.


Leider setzen wir Siemens ein ....


----------



## IBFS (14 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mein Tip an alle die wählen können wie der Themenstarter, Siemens ist für Bastler und Beckhoff für Profis.


Für Profis, weil man vom Support keine Hilfe erwarten kann?   Ich lese hier nur mit was  Beckhoff angeht. 
Die Themen wie NVRAM oder ADS oder .. oder geben mir aus der Distanz aber nicht das Bild des Perfekten.


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2013)

Man kann je nach Vorliebe wirklich beide Systeme nutzen. Siemens oder eine Vielzahl von Codesys-Steuerungen. Codesys V2 ist zwar von der Oberfläche eine wenig angegraut und einige Bedienungsproblemchen nerven mit der Zeit, aber das ist nicht wirklich ein Manko. Wenn du Codesys 3 nutzen kannst, dann tu das, ist sicherlich die Zukunft von Codesys, wenn es nun mal draußen ist. Ich kenne TwinCat V2, Festo mit Codesys V2, Indralogic mit Codesys V2, die waren alle nicht schlecht, Festo und Indralogic haben ihre Antriebe sehr schön integriert, falls man das braucht, aber wenn man die Beckhoff-Teile einsetzt geht es auch da sehr gut. Eigentlich kommt es nur darauf an, wie gut ihr eure E/A-Ebene und Geräte in die Steuerung integrieren könnt, danach würde ich vielleicht entscheiden. PC-Anbindung ist heute mit allen Systemen möglich, Delta und 3000,- glaube ich nicht, Libnodave kann wohl unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen auf 1200-er Siemens-SPS zugreifen und ist kostenlos, Infos zu diesem Thema findest du hier im Forum.


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mein Tip an alle die wählen können wie der Themenstarter, Siemens ist für Bastler und Beckhoff für Profis.



Das ist ein Joke, oder? Denn ansonsten wäre es echt Dummsinn; bei allen Vorbehalten, so kann man nicht argumentieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Für Profis, weil man vom Support keine Hilfe erwarten kann?





Dann bist du mit dem Support von Siemens absolut zufrieden und hast immer aber auch immer​einen kompetenten Mitarbeiter an die Strippe bekommen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist ein Joke, oder? Denn ansonsten wäre es echt Dummsinn; bei allen Vorbehalten, so kann man nicht argumentieren.



Aha...du bist also neuerdings mit dem TIA Portal und deinen teuer bezahlten SUS Verträgen zufrieden.,
das hörte sich aber in anderen Beiträgen anders an. Dann Arbeite du mal Professionell mit TIA, weil von
der Step 7 Classic Welt wirst auch du dich irgendwann verabschieden müssen.


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann bist du mi dem Support von Siemens absolut zufrieden und hast immer aber auch immer
> einen kompetenten Mitarbeiter an die Strippe bekommen?



Ne den Support nutze ich kaum, aber wir setzen ehrlich gesagt auch nicht jede neue Technologie sofort ein, beginnen gerade mit Profinet, bisher hat der Profibus seinen Dienst getan. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Support zaubern kann, der von Beckhoff ja auch nicht. Ich nutze eher mal die Fachberater und unseren Vertrieb um etwas anzustoßen, das lief immer ganz gut. Wir überlegen schon beim Entwurf einer Anlage, welche elektrischen Komponenten wir einsetzen, wie wir die an die SPS bekommen und sehen zu, ob wir genügend Informationen zum Thema und Produkt haben/bekommen. Manchmal geht das nicht so gut und man bekommt auch mal ein Problem, aber bisher sind wir noch nie im Nirwana gelandet.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 April 2013)

Es ist schon immer erstaunlich wie schnell sich die Leute einem "Lager" verschreiben und dann nie wieder über den Tellerrand sehen wollen 
Bis vor zwei/drei Jahren hätte ich mich auch noch als bedingungslosen Beckhoff-Fan bezeichnen können. Mein erster Kontakt mit SPS war im wissenschaftlichen Bereich und da war mit Siemens nicht viel anzufangen (zu unflexibel etc.) 
In meinem 2ten Studium (Automatisierungstechnik) kam ich dann zwangläufig mit Siemens in engen Kontakt. Ich glaube in den Laboren unserer Hochschule gab es nichts, das nicht von Big S war. Und ich habe die Zeit gehasst. 

In der Firma, in der ich jetzt arbeite (schwerer Stahlbau) wird zu 90% Beckhoff-Technik verwendet. Dort war man auch ganz froh, jmd zu bekommen der Ahnung davon hat, weil ja 99% aller Absolventen nur Siemens beherrschen (das, muss ich gestehen, macht Siemens ganz clever). Ich bin aber auch für unserer Alt- und Fremdanlagen zuständig, die allesamt von Siemens-SPSen gesteuert werden. 

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen, dass ich meinen Frieden mit Big S gemacht habe. Es gibt da vieles das ich mir auch von Beckhoff wünschen würde. Andererseits kommt für mich bei Neu-Anlagen auch weiterhin nur Beckhoff in Frage, weil das Soft-SPS auf Embedded PCs -Konzept einfach viel mehr Spielraum bietet.


Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema 
@FoxMulder
Ich würde die Entscheidung für einen Steuerungshersteller nicht übers Knie brechen. Schreib dir auf was du derzeit von einer SPS an Funktionen (Auswahl an Bussystemen, HMI, Datenzugriff etc. ) erwartest. Dann überlege was in Zukunft noch für Anforderungen dazu kommen könnten. Wenn du die Liste hast, nehme damit direkten Kontakt zu den Herstellern auf. Lasse Vertreter zu dir kommen oder besuche sie auf Messen. Eine Online Recherche kann dir da nur einen sehr groben Überblick bieten.
Denn mit einem hat dein Chef recht. Wenn du dich entschieden hast, wirst du die nächsten Jahre mit der Entscheidung leben müssen. Es macht nämlich wenig Sinn in diesem Bereich auf mehrer Pferde gleichzeitig zu setzen.


----------



## FoxMulder (14 April 2013)

Ok ich sehe schon, ich habe unbeabsichtigt einen kleinen Krieg der Steuerungen angezettelt. Das war eher nicht meine Absicht - ich habe bis Morgen Zeit mich zu entscheiden welchen Weg wir in Zukunft gehen, weil das Projekt fertig muss, und mein Chef wird nicht zweimal in Software investieren. Leider habe ich noch nicht alle Infos die ich brauche. 1. Ist Libnodave und Deltalogic die einzige Möglichkeit Daten aus der SPS zu bekommen? 2.Wie Teuer ist TwinCat ungefähr - wie teuer ist die Runtime und wie teuer sind die Updates? (am besten für TC 2 und TC3, wenn jemand die Preise kennt) 3. Ich habe jetzt schon öfter in Beiträgen gelesen das Siemens meist teurer ist als die Beckhoff und die anderen Konkurenten, was mich etwas wundert da ich bei ebay schon für die kleinsten Steuerungen von Beckhoff zwischen 350 und 2000€ bezahlen muss, nach den größeren habe ich noch gar nicht gesucht hier ein Beispiel: beckhoff cx | eBay  ich hoffe ich habe das richtig Verstanden das die CX Serie die kleinste bei Beckhoff ist. Die S1200 von Siemens habe ich neu von 180€ bis max580€ gesehen, die enthalten dann allerdings schon ein und Ausgänge. Die 1500er Serie geht dann von 600€ bis 1800€. Wo entstehen da die Mehrkosten bei Siemens die ich noch nicht sehe? (Ich habe gelesen das der SUS von Siemens 800€ kostet und die Software Step7 ca.2000€) 4. Hat Beckhoff eigentlich auch so einen Service Vertrag?


----------



## FoxMulder (14 April 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema
> @FoxMulder
> Ich würde die Entscheidung für einen Steuerungshersteller nicht übers Knie brechen. Schreib dir auf was du derzeit von einer SPS an Funktionen (Auswahl an Bussystemen, HMI, Datenzugriff etc. ) erwartest. Dann überlege was in Zukunft noch für Anforderungen dazu kommen könnten. Wenn du die Liste hast, nehme damit direkten Kontakt zu den Herstellern auf. Lasse Vertreter zu dir kommen oder besuche sie auf Messen. Eine Online Recherche kann dir da nur einen sehr groben Überblick bieten.
> Denn mit einem hat dein Chef recht. Wenn du dich entschieden hast, wirst du die nächsten Jahre mit der Entscheidung leben müssen. Es macht nämlich wenig Sinn in diesem Bereich auf mehrer Pferde gleichzeitig zu setzen.


   Für mich ist der Kostenfaktor im Moment ein großes Kriterium da wir im Jahr viele kleine Maschinen bauen und da ist die SPS schon ein gutes Stück der gesamtkosten (Maschinen zwischen 10k und 60k€) Und natürlich teile ich deine Ratschläge aber in der Realität bekomme ich nicht so viel Zeit mich da groß mit außeinander zu setzen- deswegen bin ich froh das ich heute noch so viele zu dem Thema äußern - hätte nicht gedacht das ich heute bei dem Wetter noch jemanden hier zu packen kriege.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 April 2013)

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch: Seid wann genau spielst du mit dem Gedanken auf Leistungsfähigere Steuerungen zu wechseln? Die Fragen bezüglich der Preise hättest du dir ganz einfach selbst beantworten können, in dem du dir Kataloge zuschicken läßt (Dauert idR nichmal eine Woche). Da sollten alle Preise drin stehen. 

Es ist richtig, bei Beckhoff fangen die Preise bei ca. 400€ an (CX9000er / CX8000er) und gehen in die x 1000er (CPs oder CX2000). Dazu kommen noch die Preise für die Klemmen, die auch zwischen 30 und mehreren 100 Euronen liegen (je nachdem ob StiNo Digital EA oder spezial-Sonderklemme oder TwinSAFE).
Bei Beckhoff ist die Engineering-Software (TC2) kostenlos, dafür brauchst du aber Runtime-Lizenzen für jede SPS (normales TwinCAT, oder NC oder oder oder). TwinCat 3 ist auch als Engineering- Version nicht mehr kostenlos.

Da ich keinen blassen Schimmer habe, welche Leistungsklasse du brauchst ....... 
Weil du aber bisher nur mit den Logos gearbeitet hast, würde ich behaupten das eine CX9000 oder CX8000 schon ein sehr großer Schritt nach vorne ist. Von der reinen Rechenpower stecken diese SPSen jede S7-300 in die Tasche, und preislich sowieso. Zusätzlich kannst du da WinCE basierende Software drauf laufen lassen (HMI, Webserver, Logger, OPC etc. pp). Wir setzen auch für wirklich große Anlagen (im Doppelten Sinne von Bauraum und Anzahl der Aktoren und Sensoren) oft nur die 9000er ein. Wird es da doch mal knirsch, gehts eine Stufe höher auf die 1020er oder deren Nachfolger die 5000er.
Softwarebibliotheken (Supplements) kosten bei Beckhoff normal ca. 300€. Die braucht man aber eigentlich nur für wirklich spezielle Anwendungen.


----------



## FoxMulder (14 April 2013)

Wow das war mal informativ, danke MasterOhh. Wir überlegen natürlich schon länger eine Nummer größer zu gehen aber wie das so immer ist... solange da kein echtes Projekt hinter steckt, hat man keine Zeit sich darum zu kümmern bis auf ein paar Grund Recherchen. Jetzt am Donnerstag haben wir auf einmal einen Auftrag der diese Visualisierung benötigt und ich habe meinen Chef sofort gedrängt hier den Schritt zu machen - nicht ganz uneigennützig muss ich zugeben, denn mich lässt so eine echte SPS auch nicht kalt, und mein Marktwert steigt durch die Erfahrung nebenbei auch. Naja Morgen müssen wir alles konkretisieren - ich versuche mich natürlich morgen noch mit Beckhoff in Verbindung zu setzen um zu erfahren wie weit die da mit TC3 sind und wie teuer es ist. Wir benötigen wohl die niedrigste Leistungsklasse - da die Visu mit hilfe von C# auf einem anderen Office Rechner laufen wird.


----------



## STAWTIM (14 April 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn ich Beckhoff höre klingt das fast so wie Apple ... und man könnte meinen, das die Fans jeweils einer Sekte angehören.


Ich würde da einen anderen Vergleich aufstellen...

Ich habe in knapp 2 Monaten Einarbeitung in CoDeSys 2.3 die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Programm teilweise hängt und ein bequemes Arbeiten kaum möglich macht. Um genau zu sein habe ich des öfteren das Problem, dass ich die Logik nicht an die Hardware übertragen kann. Erst nach einem Neustart ist es auf einmal möglich. 
Außerdem bekomme ich ständig Meldungen, dass Bibliotheken fehlen würden, obwohl ich diese eingefügt habe. Nach dem Löschen und neuen Hinzufügen geht es dann wieder.

Kurz gesagt: Mich erinnert CoDeSys an Android und Step7 an Apple, bei denen die Software auf die Hardware abgestimmt ist. 

Naja ich bleibe bei Siemens 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Chräshe (14 April 2013)

_Hallo,_

_Um hier eine brauchbare Beratung abgeben zu können, fehlen __noch __zu viele Informationen._
_Nur mal so als Denkanstoß:_


_Für     welche Anwendungen kommt die Steuerung zum Einsatz?_ 
_Wie     viele Ein-Ausgänge sind üblich?_ 
_Welche     Antriebstechnik soll eingesetzt werden?_ 
_Handelt     es sich um Serienmaschine__n__     oder Sondermaschine__n__?_ 
_Ist     eine Datenaufzeichnung erforderlich?_ 
_Wie     Zeitkritisch __sind__     die Anwendung__en__?_ 
 
_Wenn dir bisher __die__ Logo ausreichend war, kann es durchaus sein, dass du mit der S1200 von Siemens besser fährst. Gerade bei kleinen __Steuerungen mit Mini-Display__, hat Beckhoff nichts __vergleichbares. __(aus dem eigenen Hause)_

_Wenn die Bedienung sowieso extern per PC stattfindet, kannst du alles __von Beckhoff __einsetzen, was ADS spricht, __e__ventuell sogar einen BC9120 für unter 300€._

_Ich möchte deine Euphorie ungern bremsen, aber „__die niedrigste Leistungsklasse__“ und TC3 __passen im Moment noch nicht so recht zusammen. _ 
_Soweit ich gehört habe, __dauert es noch, bis TC3 für ARM- und  __Atom__-CPU's raus kommt._ 

 Gruß
_Chräshe_

_PS: TC3 Engineering (TE1000) wird nach meiner Preisliste auch weiterhin kostenlos sein._


----------



## zotos (14 April 2013)

STAWTIM schrieb:


> ...
> Kurz gesagt: Mich erinnert CoDeSys an Android und Step7 an Apple, bei denen die Software auf die Hardware abgestimmt ist.
> ...


Netter Vergleich gerade was die Herstellerunabhängigkeit an geht. CoDeSys wird von Bosch, Festo, SEW, Wago usw. eingesetzt. TwinCAT 2 basiert auch darauf.

Wer IOS einsetzen will muss bei Apple kaufen bei Android kann man bei Samsung, HTC, Sony, Motorola usw. kaufen.

Ich bevorzuge Android und CoDeSys.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 April 2013)

Man braucht ja nicht unbedingt TC 3. TwinCAT 2 wird ja auch noch weiterentwickelt und reicht für 99,999% aller Steuerungsaufgaben. 

@STAWTIM
Ich glaube da kannst du die Entwicklungssoftware aller Hersteller in einen Sack packen und draufschlagen, du wirst immer die richtigen treffen. Es gibt nun mal keine 100%ig perfekt funktionierenden Programme. Das du mit Codesys 2.3 solche Probleme hattest ist Pech. Hier werden aber sicher einige Leute ähnliches über Step7 (mit und ohne TIA Portal), TwinCAT, Automation-Studio, easy Soft und und und berichten können.


----------



## FoxMulder (15 April 2013)

Ok vielen dank Leute, ich habe was ich brauche werde jetzt eine Nacht drüber Schlafen (halbe Nacht) und mich Morgen entscheiden, ist ja nicht so das es um leben und Tod geht, ich lerne auf jeden Fall mit beiden Steuerungen was und meine Maschine wird auch fertig.


----------

